# Your favorite resources



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I really didn't know how to title this, because I really don't know what to call it. I like to troll the internet and see how people have organized garages, sheds, basements, etc. Basically any place where one could feasibly work on something, be it hobbies, cars, wood....if it involves a tool, I like to see the space that it's being done at. I originally went to school to be an engineer, so I guess it comes natural to me. 

So if you know of any websites, or forum threads where people show off their shops and organization skills, please respond. I'm familiar with Garage Journal, and have exhausted the resources there. Unfortunately a similar search of sheds just turns up people's gardening equipment.


----------

